# Moving PC into a different case



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Anyone recommend doing this? My case is slightly modded, but i have no side window, space for more fans (other than the CPU fan) etc

Is it as simple as buying a case that supports a uATX motherboard, then just removing all the parts from my current case, and fitting them in?


I have a feeling it isnt, but any advice is great.


Thanks for the support.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

AS long as the case fits your motherboard and PSU and also any other fan, window requirements you should be fine, if you have a low profile video card make sure the case can accommodate that as well


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Ok sounds good.


i wouldnt have to remove my CPU(heatsink) and RAM would i?

Id remove the vid card and fit it once the motherboard is fitted into the other case.


As for All my Files/windows XP, that shouldnt be a problem should it, because ill be using the same HDD.


thanks


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes you are correct, you can leave CPU/Heatsink attached as well as ram.
Remove your video card just to be safe.
All your stuff on your hard drive should be ok and you won't have to re-install anything
Take note of were your case wires go tho and if needed draw a sketch of were they go noting which wires they are, eg, power switch, reset, HDD led ect.
Also make sure you take not of any other cables and wires you disconnect and sketch them also if needed


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Ok great.

Should be doing this tomorrow, so some pics should get posted if it works


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

ohhh make sure you use the stand off's that go under your motherboard ( usually little brass things ) on your new case, they keep the motherboard off the case and stop it shorting out, you may not get them with the new case so you may have to take the old ones from your existing case


----------

